# Is there anything a V loves more...



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

... than the beach in winter? LOL


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Snow in the winter?!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Aspiring sled dog, minus the sled...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Perhaps the lake in summer?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Birds in the field?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Just the water period... Mine will try to swim in a five gallon bucket if there is water in it!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks City_Dog!

I think I will take Otto back to my favorite beach this weekend. We're supposed to have some mild weather and we haven't been back there since before this past summer. He has such a blast there! ;D


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Being in bed with mum??


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Lounging on the couch?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE loves drive thru windows that give treats - he knows everyone in our town that does


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Is there anything a V loves more...*



R said:


> PIKE loves drive thru windows that give treats - he knows everyone in our town that does


Haha.......pavlovs dog......Astro starts salivating when we pull up at Muz Buz.


----------

